# Hello from Handlebar ranch archery club Mt. Gilead Oh.



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

excavator.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

:beer:Welcome to AT! Enjoy the Site!:beer:


Wrong section if you want exposure. Try the General Archery Forum.


----------

